# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  انتخاب زبان خارجی

## hniooo

سلام ممنون میشم به سوال من جواب بدین
تو دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام توی آزمون عمومی قسمت زبان های خارجی که انگلیسی و آلمانی و فرانسه و روسی و ایتالیایی هست میتونیم یکی از این زبان هارو انتخاب کنیم؟؟؟اونوقت تو کتابای درسی فقط آلمانی و فرانسه و انگلیسی هست بقیش چی میشه؟؟؟من میتونم که زبان انگلیسیو انتخاب نکنم؟
ممنون میشم جوابمو بدین

----------

